# Welche Dicke für einen 360er Radiator ?



## Crymuffin (22. Oktober 2006)

*Welche Dicke für einen 360er Radiator ?*

Servus,
so Ihr Cracks, ich brauche euren Rat.
In meinem neuen Case habe ich zwischen Netzteil und Deckel etwa 65mm Platz.
Dort will ich einen Tripleradiator unterbingen, die Frage ist, was für einen?
Marke oder so steht nicht zur Debatte, was mich mehr interessiert:
Nehme ich einen 45 oder 60mm dickes Teil mit zwei Lüftern?? 
Oder doch lieber einen der nur 30 bzw. 37mm dick ist und drei Lüfter.
Was kühlt besser ???
Gekühlt wird, was in der Signatur steht, Prozzi, Graka und Chipsatz.
Außerdem wird wahrscheinlich noch mindestens ein 120er Radi verbaut, denn ich habe ja jetzt FETT Platz.
Bin für jeden Rat ( eines Wissenden ) dankbar   .
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Dicke für einen 360er Radiator ?*



			
				Crymuffin am 22.10.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> so Ihr Cracks, ich brauche euren Rat.
> In meinem neuen Case habe ich zwischen Netzteil und Deckel etwa 65mm Platz.
> Dort will ich einen Tripleradiator unterbingen, die Frage ist, was für einen?
> ...




selbst der kleinste triple kühlt noch mehr als ein dual oder ein triple mit nur zwei lüftern (



Spoiler



mag sein, dass man über luftleitsysteme auch mit zwei lüftern auf nem triple was reißen kann, aber einfach einen platz frei lassen kostet ordentlich leistung), von daher solltest du, wenn du die leistung brauchst, nen triple nehmen. 
ob du dir brauchst, ist ne ganz andere frage. n dual und n single sollten zusammen schon ordentlich was reißen.

bezüglich der dicke:
65mm
-25mm für lüfter
-20mm spalt, damit die lüfter auch ansaugen können
________
25mm für raid - gibts nicht.
also nimm das absolut flacheste, was du bekommen kannst. (dürfte nach wie vor black ice pro sein)


alternativ würde ich einfach nen etwas dickeren dual nehmen und den verbleibenden platz überm nt z.b. für den ausgleichsbehälter nutzen.


----------



## Crymuffin (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Dicke für einen 360er Radiator ?*

Servus,
und danke für deinen Rat.
Ich habe heute noch mal ein bischen "gefeilt", das Netzteil noch 1cm weiter runter gesetzt und alles mal verschlaubt.
Ich habe genau 76mm über dem Netzteil frei.
Meinst Du echt, das ich 2cm Luft brauche, unter dem Lüfter?
Am liebsten würde ich einen Radiator mit 45mm Dicke nehmen, hätte dann aber mit den Lüftern nur noch 6mm Luft, wobei der Lüfter ja nicht ganz über dem Netzteil ist. Der ist ca. 20-30mm frei.
Alternativ gibts ja nur 30mm bzw. 37mm dicke Radis.
mfg


----------

